# Großes Bild in Kleines kopieren



## vandamp (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich will ein Großes Bild in ein kleineres kopieren.
Dabei zeigt mit Photoshop ja nur den Teil des Bildes(welches ich herein kopiert habe) an, der im endgültigen Bild sichtbar ist.
Nun meine ich schon mal auf YouTube gesehen zu haben, dass auch der Rest so halb durchsichtig angezeigt werden kann, damit man das Bild schön positionieren kann.

Weiß jemand wo ich diese Einstellung aktiviere?
Ich hoffe, ihr habt mich verstanden, ums deutlicher zu machen habe ichs schnell nach gebaut angefügt.(so in etwas wie das "soll" Bild(rechte Bild) schaut es dann aus wenn ich mich recht entsinne)

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juli 2010)

Hai,

wenn du ein grosses Bild "in" ein kleines einfügen willst, ist es je erst einmal logisch, dass es das Kleine überdeckt.

Lösung :

Die Deckkraft des grossen Bildes herabsetzten, damit das kleine hindurch schimmert. 
(Es wird aber nur der Bereich des kleinen Bildes eingefügt. Willst du das ?)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vandamp (3. Juli 2010)

ich will schon, dass am Ende nur der Bereich vom kleine Bild eingefügt wird.
Ich will aber nach dem einfügen vom großen Bild, wie im 2. Screen sehen wo mein "großes" Bild den gerade ist, auch wenn es über den Bilderrand hinausgeht.(um es einfacher positionieren zu können)


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

füge das große Bild ein und setzte es in der Ebenenpalette unter das kleine.

Nun ist verschieben etc. problemlos möglich. Ansonsten habe ich wegen der Hitze alle Synapsen verloren und infolge dessen keine Ahnung. 


Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juli 2010)

Hi vandamp,

die Idee an sich ist zwar gut und wurde auch Adobe in den letzten Jahren schon mehrfach ans
Herz gelegt, ist aber in der Realisierung leider so komplex, dass es bislang nicht umgesetzt wurde.

Warum ist das so komplex?
Durch die Ebenenmodi und all die nicht-destruktiven Features wie z.B. Ebenenstile, Smart Filter,
Schnittmasken usw. wäre diese Aufgabe mit enormem Entwicklungsaufwand verbunden.
(All diese nicht-destruktiven Features müssten für den Bereich außerhalb der Arbeitsfläche
deaktiviert werden, was im Grunde einer zusätzlichen Maskierung jedes einzelnen dieser Features
auf die Arbeitsfläche gleich käme)

Was du natürlich tun kannst, wenn dir diese Hilfe wirklich wichtig ist:
Arbeitsfläche temporär auf die Größe des zu platzierenden Bildes vergrößern und nach
Positionierung und Skalierung der neu hinzugefügten Ebene dann die Arbeitsfläche wieder
auf die ursprüngliche Größe reduzieren.
Aber Achtung, der benötigte Arbeitsspeicher kann dabei massiv ansteigen, insbesondere
wenn du an einer Komposition mit besonders vielen Ebenen arbeitest!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vandamp (4. Juli 2010)

hmm schade, habe mir eingebildet es irgendwo gesehen zu haben.
Kann aber auch sein, dass es nur ein Traum war 

naja trotzdem danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------

